# Heroes



## maxpro2 (Feb 23, 2009)

What a dumb show. If I wanted to watch X-Men, then I would watch X-Men.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 23, 2009)

so what's your problem with X-Men?


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 23, 2009)

lucifuge said:


> so what's your problem with X-Men?





My point was that Heroes is a horrible rip-off of X-Men. X-Men > Heroes.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 23, 2009)

Im on the same boat, I watched 1st and half of 2nd season of Hereos..and I disliked the cheesy story. I remember ranting over it on the internet while back, its been too long to remember lol.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 23, 2009)

maxpro2 said:


> My point was that Heroes is a horrible rip-off of X-Men. X-Men > Heroes.



sorry, I missed your point.
I would prefer an X-Men T.V. show, but since I can't have that, I take what I can get.

I agree though, Heroes is very similar


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 24, 2009)

I like Heroes.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 24, 2009)

They could have made it better but I guess that it is enough of a hit for them to bother to improve.


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 24, 2009)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I like Heroes.



so do I, watch it every week.


----------



## ROID (Feb 24, 2009)

Aqua teen hunger force


----------



## Shae2K3 (Feb 24, 2009)

Prince said:


> so do I, watch it every week.


That goes for me too.  Oddly, I went straight to likeing the show by this season. 1-3 kinda reaked.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 24, 2009)

lucifuge said:


> sorry, I missed your point.
> *I would prefer an X-Men T.V. show, but since I can't have that, I take what I can get.*
> 
> I agree though, Heroes is very similar



This.

I should take a peek.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 24, 2009)

Heroes fan here.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought this was going to be a thread about a sandwich.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2014)

http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/nbc-to-revive-heroes-franchise-as-miniseries-in-2015-1201116954/

NBC?s ?Heroes? to Return as Miniseries in 2015

NBC is re-engaging the ?Heroes? team, ordering 13 episodes of an event miniseries to air next year with series creator Tim Kring at the helm.

NBC teased the plan to revive the franchise with a promo spot that aired during Saturday?s telecast of Olympics coverage (watch above). 

The brief spot featured a fade-in on the ?Heroes? logo with the word ?Reborn? added along with ?Coming 2015.?

There had been rumors last year that the Peacock was looking to revive the mystery-fantasy drama that aired from 2006-2010. Kring is set to exec produce 13 new episodes.

Details of the storyline are being kept under wraps. It?s described as a stand-alone arc. A digital series will bow prior to the TV return to introduce (or perhaps re-introduce) fans to the characters that will be the focus of ?Reborn.?

?The enormous impact ?Heroes? had on the television landscape when it first launched in 2006 was eye-opening,? said NBC Entertainment prexy Jennifer Salke. ?Shows with that kind of resonance don?t come around often and we thought it was time for another installment. We?re thrilled that visionary creator Tim Kring was as excited about jumping back into this show as we were and we look forward to all the new textures and layers Tim plans to add to his original concept. Until we get closer to air in 2015, the show will be appropriately shrouded in secrecy, but we won?t rule out the possibility of some of the show?s original cast members popping back in.?

The original series starred Zachary Quinto, Hayden Panettiere, Jack Colman, Ali Larter, Adrian Pasdar, Milo Ventigmiglia and Greg Grunberg as a motley group of people who slowly realize they have extraordinary powers.

Here?s the ?Heroes? promo from Saturday:


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2015)

NBC has released a new trailer for Tim Kring?s upcoming 13-episode miniseries Heroes Reborn. The thrilling trailer gives us a glimpse at our evolving planet being populated with more and more heroes who are either in hiding or missing. The heroes are in need of Noah Bennet?s (Jack Coleman) help, and the world needs the heroes. Heroes Reborn is schedule to air Thursdays on NBC beginning September 24, 2015.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 15, 2015)

Guess no one has any original ideas anymore. Lazy bastards.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2016)

Cancelled

http://comicbook.com/2016/01/13/heroes-reborn-cancelled-at-nbc/

The Heroes Reborn season finale will be the franchise's series finale, as well, NBC chairman Bob Greenblat says. The executive made the announcement at the TCA press tour. The one-season revival was always meant to be a finite story, but this answers the question of whether more would come after these characters' stories played out.

"That was always the plan, unless Tim woke up one day and said, 'Oh, I have another chapter to tell.' But I think we're coming to the end of the world, maybe. Stay tuned," he said.

Tim, of course, is creator Tim Kring - who initially said Heroes Reborn may be the catalyst for more. His indications when speaking of the story last year were that if it were to continue, it would probably be with different characters each season - but it seems that's now something they won't have the chance to do.

"As far as I know, there's no more incarnations of Heroes coming," Greenblatt said fairly definitively.

There is one more version coming, though, a video game called Gemini will hit as a digital download for current consoles on Tuesday January 19, telling a side-story that takes place (at least partially) around the timeline of Heroes Reborn. But after that, and the January 21 series finale of Reborn, it seems the Heroes world is ending.


----------



## Barbell66 (Feb 6, 2016)

Really tried to get into this show when it first aired - gave up after a couple of episodes.  Just not my cup of tea.


----------

